# Fascinate stuck in recovery



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

I flashed miuiv4 on my fiances fascinate and all was good. Were on cricket and there's a problem with data and vetizon so we flashed the mez build. All was good, no fcs or anything and once the battery was 100, I booted into recovery and wiped battery stats, rebooted, and once it eventually died the problem began. She needed to text somebody as the phone died so she immediatly plugged it in yo turn it on and it kept going straight to recovery. Samsung flashes twice and cwm boots up. I've tried restoring a backup, wiping everything and reinstalling the rom, it went from the glitch cwm back to the blue but no matter what it keeps just rebooting back to recovery. I'm hoping there's something stupid I'm not seeing so I don't have to Odin >_> 
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

From what i can see the answer is......... ODIN!


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> From what i can see the answer is......... ODIN!


yeah I tried everything I could think of, and I'm using Odin right now haha.. im wondering what the heck happened though. all it did was die.. and it never came back haha

edit- Odin failed every time. I tried with and without the pit. so as a last resort I flashed an old cwm4cm7 I had on the computer, then flashed miuiv4 from that and its back and running again... weird


----------



## mooch7 (May 1, 2012)

Dude I had to do a reboot on MS5 and it rebooted into recovery no matter what I did. I think I accidently triggered the glitch where if you three-finger into recovery on i500s it recovery bootloops. All I did was odin back to cwm fixed for cm7. It was weird.


----------



## mooch7 (May 1, 2012)

Now I am bootlooping no matter what I do. I odined a cwm4 for cm7 - 4.0.1.0 to be exact.
It reboots at checking mtd bml state and I can't get to a different version of cwm and no rom will boot up cuz it restarts in the middle of installing the rom. It also has mount errors like cache/recovery.

Please please Please help.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

i flashed cwm4cm7 fixedforOdin or something like that. it stopped the recovery loop. i can email it to you if you wanna try it.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats what stopped one of my bootloops the other day just going into odin and putting the cwm4 fixed for cm7 in the pda. It booted up and let me flash my rom.

Now when I try to do the same thing I get mount errors and all the roms stop installing right after I select it, and it just boots into the bootscreen on a loop.
Thanks for the offer though man.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

sooner7 said:


> Thats what stopped one of my bootloops the other day just going into odin and putting the cwm4 fixed for cm7 in the pda. It booted up and let me flash my rom.
> 
> Now when I try to do the same thing I get mount errors and all the roms stop installing right after I select it, and it just boots into the bootscreen on a loop.
> Thanks for the offer though man.


hmm i get the mount errors before flashing it. ive had to do it a couple times. if i think of anything else i def let ya know


----------



## mooch7 (May 1, 2012)

jHutch said:


> hmm i get the mount errors before flashing it. ive had to do it a couple times. if i think of anything else i def let ya know


Appreciate it! I fixed it though

heres how: I said screw it and downloaded verizon stock EH03 and the atlas.pit and flashed through odin, then flashed cwm4 for cm7 right after. My mez is working fine on that radio and rom. It took hours to download that beast though but it got my phone back.

I am pretty sure cwm 4.0.1.0 will give you mount errors if you are using it on an ICS rom. That is why you never 3 finger into it I guess, either you can't flash a room or if you do it just bootloops.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

mooch7 said:


> Appreciate it! I fixed it though
> 
> heres how: I said screw it and downloaded verizon stock EH03 and the atlas.pit and flashed through odin, then flashed cwm4 for cm7 right after. My mez is working fine on that radio and rom. It took hours to download that beast though but it got my phone back.
> 
> I am pretty sure cwm 4.0.1.0 will give you mount errors if you are using it on an ICS rom. That is why you never 3 finger into it I guess, either you can't flash a room or if you do it just bootloops.


I dont know what to think about this phone lol, ive never had problems like this on any of our other phones, lucky I guess haha. Ive been using this the whole time. And only had some very random, but bad, problems. The worst right now is this battery charging thing that comes up when I turn the phone on. It takes a wall charger, and 5 tries before it turns on every time.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah this phone is a good one if youre a crack flasher I'd say though. I am glad its still getting dev support. You running AOKP?


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

sooner7 said:


> Yeah this phone is a good one if youre a crack flasher I'd say though. I am glad its still getting dev support. You running AOKP?


weeelllll..... right now its not running anything. i decided to flash the fascinate aokp, and move the ppd folder and ppdrunner from the mez (required for working data with it being a flashed phone). i wiped everyhthing, and when i hit install, it said checking bml state, then rebooted. never said install complete. samsung came on the screen, and it just sat there, samsung flashed on and off a couple times, but it didnt go to the boot screen at all. im able to boot back into cwm and it keeps doing the same thing. i odined and it boots up stock. odin cwm, flash a rom and the same samsung thing. THIS PHONE IS P1551NG ME OFF!!!!!! and i thought my dx was bad with the locked bootloader. that things as simple as bootstrap cwm on stock or modded stock and power button reboot to recovery or rom manager on miui or cm7/9.
just so i know im not using the wrong one,
to flash aokp build 35.1 on the stock eh03 fascinate-
i flash cwm fixed for cm7 for odin
then wipe everything and install the rom and gapps from cwm right?
theres no hitting mount system or anything like that?
when i hit install rom, it says
checking md5
then starts the install and within 5 seconds it reboots to the samsung screen.
its doing this for every rom.
ive tried miui for the mez and fasc and aokp for the mez and fasc.
it does the same thing for all 4 :wallbash:


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you flash THS build 2 before flashing 35.1 from stock EH03? And did you 3 finger recovery while in an ICS rom? Not doing the first and doing the second have screwed me in the past haha before I did a lot more reading.

From stock EH03, I put my mes on it. I flashed cwm4 in odin and then flashed ths build 2 first. I then flashed the blacked out Milestone 5 for the mez and it worked just fine. No issues whatsoever after the complete rehaul last night.
Maybe reflash EH03 with atlas.pit to get completely bare bones and then do the cwm, and then ths 2 then desired rom of choice. It should work, cuz it has for me numerous times. But at one point cwm 4.0.1.0 wouldnt let me flash anything so I had to resort to flashing the verizon rom on my mes to get it functioning.

the restarting everything eh03 and atlas.pit through odin was my last resort. I am glad I did it though.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

> Did you flash THS build 2 before flashing 35.1 from stock EH03? And did you 3 finger recovery while in an ICS rom? Not doing the first and doing the second have screwed me in the past haha before I did a lot more reading.
> 
> From stock EH03, I put my mes on it. I flashed cwm4 in odin and then flashed ths build 2 first. I then flashed the blacked out Milestone 5 for the mez and it worked just fine. No issues whatsoever after the complete rehaul last night.
> Maybe reflash EH03 with atlas.pit to get completely bare bones and then do the cwm, and then ths 2 then desired rom of choice. It should work, cuz it has for me numerous times. But at one point cwm 4.0.1.0 wouldnt let me flash anything so I had to resort to flashing the verizon rom on my mes to get it functioning.
> ...


I thought we didn't have to flash ths anymore.. Ill try anyways tho. I Odin'd 09 and atlas earlier today. In a few ill Odin cwm, then flash ths, then ill try the blacked out aokp. Wonder if theres a blacked out for my dx? I finally have some free time and im f ing with this fascinate, or else id black it myself hahaha. I flashed our phones to cricket and have alot of copy and paste from the mez builds for data to work. I flashed aokp for the mez and it seemed to work yesterday, but she applied a cm9 theme from the market and everything went to hell. IDK if it was cause of the mez ROM or just a random f up, so hopefully I don't have any problems with that. It used to break the camera, but it seemed all good with aokp.

Well, I flashed ths and when it was going to the Samsung screen, this time it followed with the install finishing. Soooo, we DO have to install ths first. I did read that it want necessary right?? Haha

Hoooly hell! Thanks for pointing that ROM out.. I wiiiish I had this for my phone.. Alls good now
Although
I still had to replace the ppd folder in etc and ppd runner in bin from mes build 35... Weird cause its running a mes ROM anyways, but everythings working, so I can finally get back to my dx. (replacing the cracked gorilla glass with
Some very thin plexiglass >_> )
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's awesome man! I have been very cautious about putting ths2 on it, cuz my first rom flash was straight to ICS. I didn't know about THS2 and my phone was jacked up so bad. Then I had recovery bootloops after trying to fix it. I was noobing out so hard. I am glad it was such a small thing you overlooked that got it fixed. What a relief haha.It scared me when THS rebooted in the middle of installing (like everything else was).

Yeah the blacked out out theme looks sooo clean on these amoled screens. I only had data issues with the rom alot - It could have been my phone though cuz now I am back on gb running TSM res. and my data signal/ speed is great and isn't cutting out..It is weird that you did have to run edits for it to work.

also good stuff on slapping a functional screen on the dx! The thought of a cracked screen makes me shutter..

Overall was your fiance pissed about you "messing" up her phone? haha
I know mine does for me just "messing" mine up..smh


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

> That's awesome man! I have been very cautious about putting ths2 on it, cuz my first rom flash was straight to ICS. I didn't know about THS2 and my phone was jacked up so bad. Then I had recovery bootloops after trying to fix it. I was noobing out so hard. I am glad it was such a small thing you overlooked that got it fixed. What a relief haha.It scared me when THS rebooted in the middle of installing (like everything else was).
> 
> Yeah the blacked out out theme looks sooo clean on these amoled screens. I only had data issues with the rom alot - It could have been my phone though cuz now I am back on gb running TSM res. and my data signal/ speed is great and isn't cutting out..It is weird that you did have to run edits for it to work.
> 
> ...


 shes not that bad about it haha, she wants ics and knows that this phone can be a b1tch.. The reason I didn't flash ths is I could of sworn on build 35 it said no need to flash it anymore. 
And the reason I have to do the edits is cause I flashes our phones to cricket. The fascinate rom has something with the verizon stuff that prevents data from working when the mccand mnc are changed. Only on cm, aokp, and miui though. The stock ROM worked fine with just an apn edit. With the mes being on us cellular, i can change the mcc/mnc and set the apns and be good to go. But if I flash a fascinate build, I just have to take those ppd files from the mes and swap em. Kind of annoying, but kinda fun I guess. I've gotten really good with flashing to different carriers and figuring out data stuff. We have verizon phones, cricket bills, and sprint/ cricket data, thanks to hybrid prls I figured out how to make in qpst. I have full signal, and haven't seen 1x in almost 6 months. speeds are identical from when I was on verizon but half the cost so ill be doing like this for life lol. Their supposed to have 4g rollin anytime here, so add soon as that comes up, im getting a razr Max from a friend thats moving to Africa. Hopefully flashing 4g over wont be too hard...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

jHutch said:


> shes not that bad about it haha, she wants ics and knows that this phone can be a b1tch.. The reason I didn't flash ths is I could of sworn on build 35 it said no need to flash it anymore.
> And the reason I have to do the edits is cause I flashes our phones to cricket. The fascinate rom has something with the verizon stuff that prevents data from working when the mccand mnc are changed. Only on cm, aokp, and miui though. The stock ROM worked fine with just an apn edit. With the mes being on us cellular, i can change the mcc/mnc and set the apns and be good to go. But if I flash a fascinate build, I just have to take those ppd files from the mes and swap em. Kind of annoying, but kinda fun I guess. I've gotten really good with flashing to different carriers and figuring out data stuff. We have verizon phones, cricket bills, and sprint/ cricket data, thanks to hybrid prls I figured out how to make in qpst. I have full signal, and haven't seen 1x in almost 6 months. speeds are identical from when I was on verizon but half the cost so ill be doing like this for life lol. Their supposed to have 4g rollin anytime here, so add soon as that comes up, im getting a razr Max from a friend thats moving to Africa. Hopefully flashing 4g over wont be too hard...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Man I wish I knew how to do those edits, having a hybrid plan/setup sounds great. As long as I have atleast enough data speed to stream vid without buffering I am satisfied but like you said youre getting good speeds so that's awesome. My buddy is installing LTE here and he said Verizon and US cell aren't F'ing around lol

Ive kinda talked my woman into rooting her evo 3d to remove the crap/bloatware but she said if flashed a custom rom it'd have to be sense based..ugh haha. Its badass your chick even cares about ICS though.

razr maxx is a good phone bro can't beat that battery. and motos are always tanks. I would be concerned with the pain in the ass chastity belted bootloader hahaa.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

sooner7 said:


> Man I wish I knew how to do those edits, having a hybrid plan/setup sounds great. As long as I have atleast enough data speed to stream vid without buffering I am satisfied but like you said youre getting good speeds so that's awesome. My buddy is installing LTE here and he said Verizon and US cell aren't F'ing around lol
> 
> Ive kinda talked my woman into rooting her evo 3d to remove the crap/bloatware but she said if flashed a custom rom it'd have to be sense based..ugh haha. Its badass your chick even cares about ICS though.
> 
> razr maxx is a good phone bro can't beat that battery. and motos are always tanks. I would be concerned with the pain in the ass chastity belted bootloader hahaa.


the hybrid prls are merged with your carrier, and the carrier you roam with(? I think).. I have cricket, who is in with sprint, so using qpst, I pulled my prl, pulled a sprint prl from my brothers phone, and literally merged them and flashed it to the phone with qpst... I give you a step by step if you want to try. Only thing is, I'm not sure how itll work on 4g. Id make sure its two prls from 4g phones just to be safe

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

